Ask HN: What's a good software/interface to consume mailing lists? - soulbadguy
======
noahdesu
I find that using the "archive to tag" \+ "skip inbox" filter features in
Gmail is very convenient. The threaded interface and search is great. Once
upon a time I used a dedicated Gmail account to store LKML (100K's messages)
and it worked wonderfully.

~~~
soulbadguy
Interesting. But right now i am browsing mailing list i am not subscribed to.
And looking for something with threaded discussion and a search function

~~~
noahdesu
If you want to browse mailing lists that you aren't subscribed to then your
options are limited to interfaces that are either 1) supported by the mailing
list provider or 2) an interface to the list that is "subscribed". For
instance, LMKL provides its own interface at lkml.org. Many mailing lists can
be found at groups.google.com. The gmane and marc.info services also provide
interfaces to many mailing lists. A popular mailing list services called
Mailman often provides a public interface to archives, an example of which is
the ceph-users mailing list [http://lists.ceph.com/listinfo.cgi/ceph-users-
ceph.com/](http://lists.ceph.com/listinfo.cgi/ceph-users-ceph.com/).

